# A walking stick story



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Here's how it can go when you have absolutely no plan.
I was rummaging through a box of components (toppers, handles, assorted pieces of leathers etc.) for making canes and walking sticks. I stumbled upon an old antique brass handle that I picked up somewhere about 10 or 12 years ago and shoved in the box and put it on a shelf. I usually work with natural sticks but for this handle I thought it needed a straight shaft. In looking around the garage I found an old wooden paint roller extension hanging off a nail on a wall. Thinking that would work just fine for a cane I cut what I thought was the right length. Yep, I cut it too short! So I added another 4 inches back on and that made it too long for a cane but I liked the look of it so decided to make a walking stick.
The shaft was very plain, no graining or character at all. It kind of had that dowel look.
So I painted it black then sanded it out leaving some faint streaks all around.
Then when it came to stain it I went for a golden color to go with the brass. Oak
turned out too light as did American walnut. So I ended up staining it over again with dark walnut and that gave me the tone I was looking for. I rubbed in a coat of Minwax to finish it. I must say I'm happy with it and it was all "DO AS I GO!"
Only thing is, I can't decide whether to polish the brass or leave it in its aged state.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

That turned out great. Pretty amazing what you can make out of a few odds and ends.

For the brass, maybe polish just the high spots and leave the patina on the rest. Gives it a look of ageing gracefully through many decades of service. An all over shine would (in my opinion) make it look more like a memento than something which has seen some action. But that's just my $0.02.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Creative and nicley done!


----------



## dangerranger (9 mo ago)

Very good use of found items! The topper looks almost like a bundle of cigars. DR


----------



## Avy (8 mo ago)

Its amazing how you can make something from nothing. Keep up the good work pogchamp


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Ok, I give up Avy! What is a "pogchamp"? Hopefully it's not a negative connotation.


----------



## dangerranger (9 mo ago)

valky307 said:


> Ok, I give up Avy! What is a "pogchamp"? Hopefully it's not a negative connotation.


 I'm pretty sure it's not a negative.
Pogs are the paper cap that go in a glass milk bottle. Some dairy [ I think in Hawaii] got the bright idea to print collectable game pieces on the pogs and started a game craze. This was 1980's? Pogchamp was the winner. My oldest boys would have been about the right age then. They are 40 to 47 yrs. I have not heard that in years. Maybe its a new thing again. DR


----------

